# Could not find root block device in [SOLVED]

## upengan78

Hello, 

I am trying to get my genkernel working. Kernel is 3.3.8 and system is Amd64.(Dell opitplex 980, 1TB WD drive)

I did genkernel all, configured my lilo to use new kernel and initird and boot process gets stuck here at message

```

Block device 808 is not a valid root device. Please specify another value.
```

If I enter /dev/sda8 then system comes up. 

/etc/lilo.conf

```
boot=/dev/sda

prompt

timeout=150

large-memory

lba32

default=Gen_june21_2012

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.3.8-gentoo  <---This one gets stuck.(generated using genkernel)

label=Gen_june21_2012

read-only

root=/dev/sda8

append="rootfstype=ext4"

initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.3.8-gentoo

image=/boot/kernel_321r2 <--- This one boots fine . Kernel was compiled using old traditional method.

label=Gen_June20_2012

read-only

root=/dev/sda8

image=/boot/pmbzImage

initrd=/boot/pminitrd.img

label=PartedMagic

root=/dev/sda8
```

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda6      /boot      ext2      noatime   1 2

/dev/sda8      /      ext4      noatime   0 3   

/dev/sda7      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda10      /nfs      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda11   /nfs1      auto      noatime,compress   0 1

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Can anyone help me get this going? Wonder if real_root is really supported in lilo.

TIA.

UGLast edited by upengan78 on Fri Jun 22, 2012 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

SOLVED

append="rootfstype=ext4 real_root=/dev/sda8"

----------

## Hypnos

I'm just glad someone else is using LILO  :Smile: 

----------

## upengan78

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> I'm just glad someone else is using LILO 

 

Lol. You are welcome. I keep wondering when will I need to use GRUB/GRUB2 .

----------

## Hypnos

Well, eventually you will probably move to a machine that is UEFI-only, with no legacy BIOS-driven boot.  In that case you can migrate from lilo to elilo  :Razz: 

----------

